# GT2055 PTO Pully size



## heliflr (Oct 23, 2011)

My GT2055 has had the Briggs replaced with Kohler 20hp. It does not have the shaft and pulley that drives the PTO. Im going to make one. But I need to know what size the pulley needs to be. Can anyone help with this?

Thanks
Tim


----------

